# Safety of hydrogen peroxide douche during pregnancy? Or tea tree oil suppository?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I've had ongoing problems with yeast for 4 months no matter what I try. I've been trying the hydrogen peroxide douches (just using a medicine syringe very slowly) twice a day and it seems to be helping. But, I just wanted to check on it......

does everyone feel this is safe? I feel I would rather put hydrogen peroxide up there than Monistat or something. But is the actual action of the water solution going up there safe? (I am 30 weeks)

Or do people think those tea tree oil suppositories are safer? I bought some of those at Whole Foods....ingredients tea tree oil and hydrogenated veg oil.

Thanks!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hydrogen peroxide is for bacterial vaginosis, I know there are threads here detailing its use for BV.

I use Candex enzymes for yeast and biotin (+magnesium). I take the Candex 2-3 times a day between meals and the yeast symptoms are gone in a couple of days. But I continue to take them for a couple weeks.















S sends you this happy face


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have no idea but I would check w/ your midwife. I believe that hydrogen peroxide kills all bacteria, which could create new problems. My midwife suggests garlic clove suppositories since they alter the ph of the vagina, making it difficult for the candida yeast to survive.

Sus


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
I have no idea but I would check w/ your midwife. I believe that hydrogen peroxide kills all bacteria, which could create new problems. My midwife suggests garlic clove suppositories since they alter the ph of the vagina, making it difficult for the candida yeast to survive.

Sus


Thanks. I've already been doing the garlic cloves with no luck. Hmmm.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not a short, easy fix, but I'm planning the week after this to go on a candida diet - eliminating all sugar & most if not all carbs in a effort to rid my system of candida, not just my vagina. There are a lot of things going on in my body that are related to this & the yeast infections that I've had for years are just the most obvious, usually easily treated condition.

You might want to read more about this as in my research on all this, I believe that we can pass on this problem to our children, either when they're born or as they develop - not sure if it's just one or both. I'm 18 weeks pregnant & am hoping to get my body rid of candida by the time I'm due/deliver so that this baby doesn't have any of the issues that I think my older two have.

Good luck!
Sus


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
Not a short, easy fix, but I'm planning the week after this to go on a candida diet - eliminating all sugar & most if not all carbs in a effort to rid my system of candida, not just my vagina. There are a lot of things going on in my body that are related to this & the yeast infections that I've had for years are just the most obvious, usually easily treated condition.

You might want to read more about this as in my research on all this, I believe that we can pass on this problem to our children, either when they're born or as they develop - not sure if it's just one or both. I'm 18 weeks pregnant & am hoping to get my body rid of candida by the time I'm due/deliver so that this baby doesn't have any of the issues that I think my older two have.

Good luck!
Sus

Thanks. I already do not have any sugar or any type of bread or grains. I do eat fruit. Sigh- I just hate to give up fruit. So annoying! LOL! This yeast problem is pretty much my fault. I had been sugar free for 2 years prior and then suddenly when I got pregnant I couldn't stand the thought of a lot of foods and I started getting "healthy junk" from Whole Foods, which contained sugar. Bam. Yeast infection that I cannot get rid of. Even though I immediately stopped eating sugar and had only been having it for about two weeks (and not even that much). That was about four months ago and it's still bugging me! Guess I learned MY lesson!

I will probably have to think about giving up fruit and "sugary" veggies....sigh


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide is PRODUCED by your own vaginal flora (exactly H3O3)- this is a mechanism already in place to keep yeast and foreign bacteria at bay. I have been using it for quite awhile pre-pg and was given the OK by my OB to use it during pg. The only concern is to not shoot air up into your cervix, but it sounds like you are already taking precautions against that.

I also suggest diluted apple cider vinegar (your flora prefer an acidic environment) and boric acid caplets. Both OK'd by my OB.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
Thanks. I already do not have any sugar or any type of bread or grains. I do eat fruit. Sigh- I just hate to give up fruit. So annoying! LOL! This yeast problem is pretty much my fault. I had been sugar free for 2 years prior and then suddenly when I got pregnant I couldn't stand the thought of a lot of foods and I started getting "healthy junk" from Whole Foods, which contained sugar. Bam. Yeast infection that I cannot get rid of. Even though I immediately stopped eating sugar and had only been having it for about two weeks (and not even that much). That was about four months ago and it's still bugging me! Guess I learned MY lesson!

I will probably have to think about giving up fruit and "sugary" veggies....sigh

Oh, I hear you! I was on the candida diet for about 3 days when I was first pregnant this time & it was killing me b/c I only wanted certain foods & sometimes only a serving of that food. I felt like there was nothing I could eat! Even though I've lost weight in the beginning w/ the other two children I have, this time I felt hungry but didn't eat things b/c of the diet. I must admit though, those 3 days or so of being itch free - I can't wait for that feeling again!







:







:







:

Sus


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

My midwives recommend the monistat but I don't agree with it and it doesn't even work for me. I've battled yeast for 2 years and have finally found a way to keep it at bay for myself...but then pregnancy has brought it all back again...so my doula's HB midwife told her to do the tea tree oil suppositories (1/2 one) after sexual intercourse and/or when you feel different or have different discharge. I generally do a 1/2 one after sex and for 3 nights after. If I have a feeling I'm getting something I'll do 1/2 one every night for 3 nights. I also take 6 probiotic capsules a day and every once in a while I'll do the garlic suppository. I also alternate between a baking soda sitz bath and a sitz bath with tea tree oil (5 drops) every day after my shower to rinse. I generally do not eat sugar. I've been told from many sources the tea tree oil will not hurt and is great to help with Bacterial or yeast infections. I also insert a probitoic capsule vaginally a few days a week (making sure it breaks up) to add back that good flora. Hope this helps you. Yeast is not fun!







:


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShineliketheSon* 
My midwives recommend the monistat but I don't agree with it and it doesn't even work for me. I've battled yeast for 2 years and have finally found a way to keep it at bay for myself...but then pregnancy has brought it all back again...so my doula's HB midwife told her to do the tea tree oil suppositories (1/2 one) after sexual intercourse and/or when you feel different or have different discharge. I generally do a 1/2 one after sex and for 3 nights after. If I have a feeling I'm getting something I'll do 1/2 one every night for 3 nights. I also take 6 probiotic capsules a day and every once in a while I'll do the garlic suppository. I also alternate between a baking soda sitz bath and a sitz bath with tea tree oil (5 drops) every day after my shower to rinse. I generally do not eat sugar. I've been told from many sources the tea tree oil will not hurt and is great to help with Bacterial or yeast infections. I also insert a probitoic capsule vaginally a few days a week (making sure it breaks up) to add back that good flora. Hope this helps you. Yeast is not fun!







:


Thanks! I'm trying the tea tree oil suppositories right now and so far it's been good. I've done garlic with no luck, but I like the combination of things you are doing


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
Thanks! I'm trying the tea tree oil suppositories right now and so far it's been good. I've done garlic with no luck, but I like the combination of things you are doing









Good I hope it keeps working. Just so you know I generally end up doing the tea tree oil suppositories for 3 days every week to 2 weeks (depending on sex and sugar intake). It's just the way it's been for me these last few months. But it helps. And I will do the baths and inserted probiotics probably forever. This is my body and I've accepted it, at least now I can manage with unharmful things on my own.









ETA: I've taken 6 probiotics a day for the last 6 months I've been told I may have to continue this for a year or more to get my body regulated. Plus probiotics have many other great benefits.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Personally, I think putting any kind of douche up there will upset your vaginal ph and cause even more YIs.

Other natural cures I've heard of involve putting a clove of garlic up there, putting a probiotic pill up there (I've done that and it worked), and putting plain yogert up there.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you taking a regular probiotic supplement?


----------



## tracey06250 (May 20, 2011)

did you find a cure for reoccurring yeast? did the diet work? im 7wks preg scared was thinking of doing tea tree suppository next. I think I too may need to do candida cleanse but its such an overwhelming thought. I never ate like that before.


----------

